# What size dumbbell?



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am starting up rally with Riley and I need to order a dumbbell - any advice on what size you think would be good for him?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A dumbell isn't used in rally, but here is a guide on how to size one:

Max 200 Online Storefront for Agility, Obedience and Flyball Equipment


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it'd be best if you can try them. Does your trainer have some for Riley to try? Molly was sized by her trainer (she has a lot of them). We got the 3 inch ends with 3 inch bit (12x12). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well whatever we are doing, we need a dumbbell haha! My instructor also referred us to Max200 but I can't for the life of me figure out what size


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley says "What kind of dumbbell is going to fit in this adorable mouth?"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Despite being over 20 pounds apart, my two boys use very similar sized dumbbells. Conner's is 2.5 inches both across and ends. Flip's is 2.6 ends and 2.4 inches across. I don't think the 1/10 inch difference really matters that much, they do swap out dumbbells occasionally.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

If Riley was anymore adorable I wouldn't be able to stand it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Use a wood dowel (if you have one). If not, a wood pencil works. You need something that's round, hard, and you can mark on. 

Stick it in your dog's mouth behind the canines and shut your dog's mouth. You want to see where the jowls bunch up. 

*** I like J&J dumbbells better than the Max 200 dumbbells... funny thing is at class this past Monday there was somebody who handled our dumbbell (her dog stole it from Jacks) who was nearly hysterical trying to find out where we got it from. She was given the same exact dumbbell secondhand from somebody and wasn't finding anything like it in the other places she ordered from. 

The guy at Max 200 will be a lot more helpful with you than J&J if he spots anything he thinks might be an error. <= He discussed the order over the phone with me to suggest I go with a smaller dumbbell based on my guy's breed, not realizing my guy has a big mouth and more jowls than goldens should have.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and Annabel, who weight wise is between the two boys, but has a narrower muzzle, has a dumbbell that is 2.25 inches both ways.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And I prefer Max 200 to J&J dumbbells, as they have more options for customization.

Max 200 measures in cm, and J&J measures in quarter inches, so keep that in mind if ordering from one of them


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> Despite being over 20 pounds apart, my two boys use very similar sized dumbbells. Conner's is 2.5 inches both across and ends. Flip's is 2.6 ends and 2.4 inches across. I don't think the 1/10 inch difference really matters that much, they do swap out dumbbells occasionally.


How do you select end size? I understand the bit size and three inches fits exactly, but what about the end size and diameter? I didn't question my trainer.. I should have asked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You want the ends to be tall enough that the dog doesn't smash his nose while grabbing it off the floor, but not so hi that the ends block his vision or bump his eyes.

You can make a sample dumbbell by cutting squares of cardboard and poking them onto a pencil.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

You might also consider a custom dumbell from Mel Stanley Co. I just received one Last Mon. It took three weeks from the time I ordered it but its nice and fits well and my initials are on one end and a dogs paw print on the other . Cost was $32 including shipping


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I got a Mel Stanley dumb bell and I love it!!!

I was fortunate, J & J were at a dog show and we put dumb bells in Gabbys mouth to figure out what she needed. Unfortunately she out grew it, she was still immature when I got it. My trainer had a bunch we put those in her mouth to figure out the bar. We also learned she likes the "high profile" she picks them up better. 

Most dumb bells are not too expensive so if you can't try out, it's not a major investment if you get the wrong size. Hopefully your trainer can assist. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

